# Aires



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I dont have a book on aires in Germany so would like to pick your brains, do you know of any aires in the village of Vilseck or Amburg please the spelling is correct.
Thanks in anticipation.

Ron


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ron,

Amberg,49deg,26min,29sec,north by 11deg 51min,44sec, east.Parking for eight m/homes 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There is one at Amberg on Gasfabrikstrasse...

>amberg stellplatz<

Can't find one for Vilseck but there is one just up the road at Poppenricht...

>poppenricht stellplatz<

Sorry about the naff translations.

Late edit, Poppenricht is closer to Amberg than Vilseck.

Pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

First of all, an Aire De Service in Germany is called a "Stellplatz".

The must have book that covers Germany is: Bord Atlas
it lists thousands of stellplatz and campingplatz.

--------------------------------------------------------
AMBERG
http://www.amberg.de

GPS: 
49 degrees 26mins 29secs North
11 degrees 51mins 44secs East
--------------------------------------------------------

Nothing listed for Vilseck


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for your info it was very helpful. Zozzer I know they are called Stellplatz but aires is easier to say as for the Bord Atlas well its the bible if you spend a lot of time in germany which I shall be doing, so shall have to get me one, what dates do they run and end please.
Again thanks all.

Ron


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your info it was very helpful. Zozzer I know they are called Stellplatz but aires is easier to say as for the Bord Atlas well its the bible if you spend a lot of time in germany which I shall be doing, so shall have to get me one, what dates do they run and end please.
> Again thanks all.
> 
> Ron


Yearly, or you can order from Amazon.de, other one is ADAC which replicates a lot but there are some not in each book
about 20 Euros from bookshops,some supermarkets, autobahn services

Chris


----------

